# Does Tivo Need A "Known Issues At This Time" Web page?



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

Should Tivo put, on their site, a page that documents "known issues at this time"? It would include all pertinent details, time estimates to fix, and potential temporary work-arounds.

To me, this would add credibility to their work as comments here often read like someone who is blindfolded trying to figure out what an elephant look like just by feel - including some of mine. Tivo's replies here don't offer a lot of information, or so it appears to me.

Nobody expects 100% perfection every day all the time. They just want good reliability, explanations when things don't work, and information regarding the fix. This create credibility.

If not Tivo, maybe put a permanent topic here? The problem with that would be keeping known issues apart from newbie issues.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

It would be nice if they would have a sticky at the top of each device's section here for that information.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It is a lot of work to do that. From time to time individuals have created such a listing, but unless someone maintains the lead post, it becomes the same jumble of any other issues thread.


----------



## lostinSJ (Jan 2, 2016)

jim1971 said:


> Should Tivo put, on their site, a page that documents "known issues at this time"? It would include all pertinent details, time estimates to fix, and potential temporary work-arounds.
> 
> To me, this would add credibility to their work as comments here often read like someone who is blindfolded trying to figure out what an elephant look like just by feel - including some of mine. Tivo's replies here don't offer a lot of information, or so it appears to me.
> 
> ...


With other comments, I'm not sure if I understand what you mean by a "known issues" web page.

However I think it would be a great idea for the main tivo.com website. Once you log in, there should be a very clear banner mentioning any known problems.

There was a serious problem that just happened here in CA & some other states that used an internet provider connected via Comcast. The program data was not updating, it would get stuck at connecting. The problem started a week ago. Hopefully it's fixed now. I was lucky to find out about problem in the help forum.


----------

